# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  حل مجرب لتسهيل الزواج ( باذن لله بيفيد المتاخرات عن الزواج)

## عنقاشة كاشخة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

اليوم دخلت المنتدى ولاول مرة ادخل قسم المتاخرات عن الزواج.. بصراحة قريت مشاعر بعض البنات ووايد اثرت فيني وحسيت بضيج كبير لانه فعلا نحن في مجتمع يربط النجاح بالزواج ولكن اكيد هالشي غلط...

انا الحمدلله متزوجة.. ولكن اللي ابا اوصله لكل البنات المتاخرات عن الزواج هو شي لازم كل وحدة فيهم تسويه لانه والله العظيم وربي يشهد على كل كلمة بقولها هذا شي سوته وحدة اعرفها وقريبة مني وايد والحمد لله تزوجت بسببه..

البنت هذي كانت متاخرة عن الزواج.. كل مرة تنخطب ما كانت تتوفق ما تعرف شو السبب.. ومرات كانو فيه ناس يبون يتقدمون لها بس فجاة يختفون وما يكتمل الموضوع..

المهم وصلت لمرحلة هيه بدت تستغرب ليش ما تتوفق بالزواج !! لين ما عرفت انه مسواي لها ربط زواج ( قصة طويلة).. دخلت النت وقرت قصص وايد عن سورة البقرة وقراءتها وبركة هالسورة.. حاولت تبدا تقراها كل يوم .. 

كان عندها ثقة بداخلها انه الله سبحانه وتعالى هو اللي قادر على كل شي وانه القران هو شفاء من كل داء ( عندها ايمان كبير بهالنقطة) قررت تعالج نفسها بنفسها وترقي نفسها بنفسها.. لدرجة انها كانت تحس بمتعة كبيرة بقراءة البقرة كل يوم وما طوفتها ولا يوم.. حتى ايام العادة الشهرية وانتو بكرامة كانت تشغلها وتسمعها كاملة..

المهم البنت هذي قرت السورة لمدة 15 يوم وباليوم 15 سمعت انه فيه ناس يبون يخطبونها.. وكملت قراءة البقرة وهيه كلها ايمان انه القران شفاء.. وباليوم الاربعين من قراءة البقرة بالضبط تمت الملجة.. ومع هذا هيه ما وقفت استمرت عليها لمدة شهرين.. والحين هيه حرمة متزوجة والله يوفقها..

والحمدلله انه زوجها واهله كانو وايد مستعيلين على الزواج وهيه حبذت هالشي عشان ما يوقف اي شي بطريقها... بمحافظتها على الاذكار الصبح والمسا وقراءة البقرة يوميا مع الايمان بانه شفاءها بس بالقران وبرقيها هيه لنفسها تزوجت..

اتمنى يا بنات ما تفقدون الامل وتسوون هالشي.. وهيه نوت انها تخبر كل حد قصتها عشان يستفيد ويسوي اللي هيه سوته.. 

الله يوفق الجميع يا رب ويرزقكم الزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## Bint Alali

كلااااامج حلووو و الله يوفقج و يطرح فيج البركة
و الله يوفق ربيعتج و يسهل لها حياتها
كلما كان الانسان قريب من ربه اكثر،، كلما حس ان حياته حلووة و سهلة و ماشية صح
الوحدة ابدا ما تغفل عن ودها اليومي و قراءة الاذكار عشان يكون لها ردع من الشيطان و تحصن نفسها
قبل لا يصير شيء و تتلعوز وقتها


الله يوفق جميع بنات المسلمين و يرزقهم بالأزواج الصالحين
اللهم آمـين

----------


## مس UAE

سمعت انه قراءة سورة البقرة بهدف ونية تحصين النفس وعلاج من المس والسحر ..
هذا الي طبقته ربيعتج كانت تقراها بهدف العلاج ..اما اذا كانت القراءه بنية زواج ماسمعت حد من المشايخ يأكد ع انه سورة البقرة تسهل في الزواج هذا والله اعلم .. 
مشكورة اختي الله يوفقها ربيعتج

----------


## hanoOOody

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي

----------


## meem reem

كلام جميل جدا

الله يوفقها ربيعتج يارب

----------


## أدور حل

> سمعت انه قراءة سورة البقرة بهدف ونية تحصين النفس وعلاج من المس والسحر ..
> هذا الي طبقته ربيعتج كانت تقراها بهدف العلاج ..اما اذا كانت القراءه بنية زواج ماسمعت حد من المشايخ يأكد ع انه سورة البقرة تسهل في الزواج هذا والله اعلم .. 
> مشكورة اختي الله يوفقها ربيعتج


بنات في اي عمل النية اهم شي.. اذا صفت النية فان شاء الله القبول من الله يكون اعظم
لا تقرون القران بنية الزواج.. صفوا نيتكم والله بيرزقكم على نياتكم
سورة البقرة تقرا للتحصن من الشيطان وتلاوتها بركة.. والإنسان لازم يأخذ بالأسباب..
العين حق.. فسبحان الله.. يمكن أمور وايد متعقدة في حياتج من العين..
اقراي البقرة بنية تحصين النفس او علاج العين او المس.. والله الشافي والرازق..
ودائما ادعوا لغيركم.. الله بيرزقكم بنياتكم..

----------


## أدور حل

شي ثاني.. لا تربطون قراءة القران بعدد معين.. يعني اسبوع او ٤٠ يوم.. هذا بدعة..
أقروا في النت واليوتيوب وتاكدوا..

----------


## عنقاشة كاشخة

اختي بنت العلي .. شكرا على ردج الحلو حبيبتي واتمنى من كل البنات يهتمون مثل ما قلتي بتحصين انفسهم..

مس UAE وادور حل .. اهم شي البنية تكون واثقة انها تقرا القران وسورة البقرة خاصة لانه القران شفاء من كل داء ولانه سورة البقرة تفتح باب الرزق ( والزواج من الرزق) واهم شي النية 

اما بخصوص ربط البقرة باايام معينة.. صدقيني ربيعتي ابد ما ربطت البقرة بايام لانها قرتها اكثر من 40 يوم وكانت تستمتع بقراءتها.. ولين الحين تقول انها مستمرة عليها تقراها احيانا وتسمعها احيانا لانها تحس براحة نفسية..

اهم شي النية خواتي .. لا تقرين القران لغرض دنيوي ولكن مثل ما ذكرت لازم يكون عندج ايمان كامل بانه القران شفاء من كل داء ويفتح باب الرزق..

هنودي وميم ريم .. شكرا حبيباتي الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## RoyalDeser

شكرا اختي

----------


## عنقاشة كاشخة

اختي ريال ديسر مشكورة على المرور

----------


## بنت زاايد

كثير من قصص فيي قووووقل كتبت عن نفس الموضوع سبحان الله

----------

